# مباشرون مع وكيل السكر البرازيلي بالشرق الأوسط



## تمويل دولي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*للأخوة الجادين و الباحثين عن التعامل مع مصدر معتمد*
*نحن مباشرون مع وكيل 4 شركات للسكر البرازيلي **ICUMSA-45/150/Raw** بالشرق الأوسط*
*- سكر من **البرازيل- سكر البحر (القريب)*
*بتوفر كيمتين سكر بحر **50ألف طن + 50 الف طن **HSS*
*السعر الصافي **640$** للطن*
*مدة الوصول لأي ميناء عربي 6-10 **أيام*
*و بمجرد تقديم ال **Soft S.B + ICPO** "إذن الكشف على مقدرة المشتري" سنقدم كافة الأوراق الثبوتية و نحجز الكمية للمشتري (منعاً للتلاعب)*
*للتواصل **www.771133* [at] *gmail.com*
*00966546197872*


----------

